# what type of chocolate for homemade truffles?



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

My cookbook says to use the best quality chocolate you can afford. I don't want to spend a ton, but I'd like to get some decent chocolate. Is Ghiradelli's good enough, or do I need something better than that? Any recommendations? It needs to be something that's readily available in stores as we don't have a huge selection of shopping here and I'm not buying it online.


----------



## EmeraldGardener (Sep 9, 2008)

I have used the Ghiradelli's chocolate and I have used Lindt chocolate-- I have even used the plain old cheap toll house chocolate chips-- it is just a matter of texture- some of the less expensive chocolates will have a grainy texture compared to a more expensive one-- It might be the ratio of cocoa in the it or the fact that the less expensive stuff might have fillers like wax.
I found out that I like the dark chocolate truffles better than the milk chocolate, but that might be a personally preference. Do use the best cream you can afford and the freshest-- that is a big difference in the taste.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

If you can afford Ghirardelli, I'd go with that. I've found 25lb boxes of Ghirardelli chips at Costco in the past, and chocolate chips will keep for ages (ask me how I know... I still have at least 10 pounds of Ghirardelli chips years later).

Ghirardelli certainly isn't the best, but as a balance between quality and price, it's probably the best choice.


----------



## Marissa88 (Aug 25, 2008)

I agree. Ghiradelli's would be perfect for your recipe. It's a good quality chocolate. I don't think that you will be disappointed.


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

What type of chocolate do I look for? Baking chocolate, or chocolate bars, or chocolate chips, or ??? I only need 1.5-2 lbs total, so not a whole ton.


----------



## Marissa88 (Aug 25, 2008)

Here is a recipe I found online

Ingredients:

* 1/3 cup - Heavy Cream
* 4 ounces - Bittersweet Chocolate (finely chopped)
* ½ cup - Cocoa Powder

Method:

* Heat the cream almost to a boil.
* Put the chopped chocolate in a medium bowl.
* Pour the hot cream over it.
* Whisk gently until the chocolate is completely melted and the mixture is smooth.
* Allow to cool and harden.
* When ganache is solid enough to manipulate, scoop into 1" balls and roll in cocoa.
* Makes about 24 truffles.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

The easiest to work with is by far chips, since they are uniform in size they all melt evenly. You can buy bars and chop them, but those will be more expensive.


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

Do you have a Whole Foods? They carry an awsome chocolate- Sirius Choclolate, it's from Iceland and isn't that expensive. It can be used for baking or just plain eating


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jojo F.* 
Do you have a Whole Foods? They carry an awsome chocolate- Sirius Choclolate, it's from Iceland and isn't that expensive. It can be used for baking or just plain eating









No, we don't







No Wild Oats or Trader Joes, either.


----------



## Scribe (Feb 12, 2007)

I was coming to recommend the big bars at Trader Joe's, but if you don't have that, I'd second the Ghiradelli chips recommendations. I've used them to make truffles before and they work just fine.


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

I wonder if Sam's Club carries the Ghiradelli choc. chips...we have a Sam's Club but no Costco







:

How hard is it to temper chocolate for dipping the truffle centers in? And how long will the truffles keep once they're made? I'd really like to make them now since my baby is due Dec. 1, but some of them won't be given out until mid-January and I'd hate to make them and have them spoil.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Tempering is a pain and I don't bother, TBH. I add a bit of CO to the chocolate to help smooth it out and if it blooms, it blooms... a little dusting of powdered sugar will hide that nicely.

I don't know how long they'll keep with cream in them... when I make chocolates, I make molded chocolates without any dairy, and those will keep months.


----------



## captivatedlife (Aug 16, 2006)

bump


----------



## Bitter Green (Feb 17, 2005)

i have had success with freezing them (first on a cookie sheet so they don't lump together)
good luck!


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

I prefer Valrhona but if you can't get it and Ghiradelli is readily available then I'd use that. I do like their bittersweet chips for chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## siobhang (Oct 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
The easiest to work with is by far chips, since they are uniform in size they all melt evenly. You can buy bars and chop them, but those will be more expensive.

be careful with chips b/c they have wax to keep their shape (high end chips don't). Not to diss chips, but they can affect the texture and taste of your truffles due to the coating.


----------



## siobhang (Oct 23, 2005)

I found some Guitard chocolate at williams sonoma for $35 for 10lbs - this stuff is GOOD (DH had a gift certificate we were trying to use up).


----------

